# Amazon's quarterly contribution to FreeBSD



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 31, 2021)

This is the quarterly notification to inform you that AmazonSmile has made a charitable donation to the charity you’ve selected, The FreeBSD Foundation, in the amount of $900.95 as a result of qualifying purchases made by you and other customers who have selected this charity.

Thanks to customers shopping at smile.amazon.com, or with AmazonSmile ON in the Amazon Shopping app, everyday purchases have generated over $346 million in donations to charities worldwide so far.

AmazonSmile's impact:
$18,063.72 to The FreeBSD Foundation*
Over $306 million to US charities
Over $346 million to charities worldwide

I brought this up some time ago in another thread. My wife hasn't been keeping me up to date with the quarterly stuff till now.


----------

